
FuzzFactory: Domain-Specific Fuzzing with Waypoints - matt_d
https://github.com/rohanpadhye/FuzzFactory
======
52-6F-62
My mind _immediately_ went here: [https://www.zvex.com/guitar-pedals/fuzz-
factory-guitar-effec...](https://www.zvex.com/guitar-pedals/fuzz-factory-
guitar-effects-pedal)

Then again, I’ve programmed myself for almost 20 years with this stuff....

